# Disney+ Review



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

So Disney+ has been out for awhile now. How does everybody like it? I read that there is a specific day of the week that they add new material. Where do I find that information. So far my family likes it very much.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> So Disney+ has been out for awhile now. How does everybody like it? I read that there is a specific day of the week that they add new material. Where do I find that information. So far my family likes it very much.


Yup, I like it. Not much on it that interests me at the moment but it will get better. Disney does things well, we should expect nothing less from them. I think. This is also a YMMV thing, not everybody is gonna have nice things to say about it.

Rich


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I used a friends account to see what all the hype is about and I would say if you're under 14 you will love it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

west99999 said:


> I used a friends account to see what all the hype is about and I would say if you're under 14 you will love it.


Yikes! There's the age bias again...from an unexpected source (that was a compliment).

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm over 70 and as I look at the movie selections, I see all of the Star War movies, all of the Marvel movies, each of which I was well over 14 when I watched them the first time. And every one of these movies is presented in 4K HDR10. For $69 a year. Disney+ offers a entire movie catagory labeled ULTR HD. Also consider that what's not in 4K is in 1080P. There is also a added bonus, that being that these offerings include the best sound you can find on TV. My sound system says "Thank You Disney+" for the ability to shine.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I'm over 70 and as I look at the movie selections, I see all of the Star War movies, all of the Marvel movies, each of which I was well over 14 when I watched them the first time. And every one of these movies is presented in 4K HDR10. For $69 a year. Disney+ offers a entire movie catagory labeled ULTR HD. Also consider that what's not in 4K is in 1080P. There is also a added bonus, that being that these offerings include the best sound you can find on TV. My sound system says "Thank You Disney+" for the ability to shine.


What kills me is we have all those movies in 4K on our iTunes account. All that money we spent and...who knew? This is kinda like what I went thru with DVDs and BDs.

Rich


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> So Disney+ has been out for awhile now. How does everybody like it? I read that there is a specific day of the week that they add new material. Where do I find that information. So far my family likes it very much.


I don't know if there is a specific day when they add new material, however they will notify you by email when they add new material.

Their vaults are very deep, many of the classic films have not been seen in years and it's a good way to catch up with things that you saw and loved in the past. In addition they do have the Marvel Catalog as well as the Lucasfilms catalog and are beginning to roll out some very good original programming. With the Verizon free trial, I have a year to watch the channel and decide if I want to extend it when I will be billed. As it stands right now, I would.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty happy with Disney+, so far. Really enjoyed The Mandalorian and I've enjoyed watching the High School Musical series adaptation with my daughter. We've even caught up some classic movies that she hasn't seen, and that was fun to share that with her. There's a big ceiling with their NatGeo content, as it is the least populated of any section.

I don't disagree that it's a service for all ages, but there's a definitely a benefit if you have young children who are hooked on whatever the latest Disney film trend is, to have the whole catalog at your fingertips.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Rich said:


> What kills me is we have all those movies in 4K on our iTunes account. All that money we spent and...who knew? This is kinda like what I went thru with DVDs and BDs.
> 
> Rich


And VHS tapes. And Laser Discs. And CD's. And phones. And TV's. And It's kinda depressing.....


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

B. Shoe said:


> Pretty happy with Disney+, so far. Really enjoyed The Mandalorian and I've enjoyed watching the High School Musical series adaptation with my daughter. We've even caught up some classic movies that she hasn't seen, and that was fun to share that with her. There's a big ceiling with their NatGeo content, as it is the least populated of any section.
> 
> I don't disagree that it's a service for all ages, but there's a definitely a benefit if you have young children who are hooked on whatever the latest Disney film trend is, to have the whole catalog at your fingertips.


Yes, is for all ages...I am loving the Mandalorian as new episode usually comes out every Wednesday...surround sound is unbelievable, especially on my SONOS soundbar with matching rear speakers....think you are in a movie theater with sound coming all around you....you can go to search on the DISNEY and if you remember the movie from the 60's or 70's, put it in and will bring it up for you to play...fantastic!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> Pretty happy with Disney+, so far. Really enjoyed The Mandalorian and I've enjoyed watching the High School Musical series adaptation with my daughter. We've even caught up some classic movies that she hasn't seen, and that was fun to share that with her. There's a big ceiling with their NatGeo content, as it is the least populated of any section.
> 
> *I don't disagree that it's a service for all ages, but there's a definitely a benefit if you have young children who are hooked on whatever the latest Disney film trend is, to have the whole catalog at your fingertips.*


Well said! Best age-related comment I've read so far.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

glrush said:


> And VHS tapes. And Laser Discs. And CD's. And phones. And TV's. And It's kinda depressing.....


Yup. I went thru the same thing with hundreds of VHS tapes. Never bothered with Laser Discs or CDs. Gave all our DVDs and BDs away a few years ago. Bins and bins of DVDs and BDs. What a waste of money. Always wanted a UHD player but the only way I'd get one is if NF rented UHD discs and that is not gonna happen.

Yeah, our iTunes movie list depresses me. We bought all those flicks (about 200) when they became available. Probably averaged about 20 bucks a movie. Four grand? And now they're damn near all available for the cost of a streamer? Depressing for sure...and kinda funny when you think about it. I should have learned by now.

Rich


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Less than two months after launch, Disney+ is already removing content, according to several sources and confirmed as well; they have not, unlike many in the streaming world (or indeed like the linear programmers like hbo or showtime) issued press releases noting adds/removals. Maybe they think nobody will notice when things dissapear.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

1948GG said:


> Less than two months after launch, Disney+ is already removing content, according to several sources and confirmed as well; they have not, unlike many in the streaming world (or indeed like the linear programmers like hbo or showtime) issued press releases noting adds/removals. Maybe they think nobody will notice when things dissapear.


What did they remove?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> What did they remove?


I saw a list this morning. Nothing that I had interest in. Don't remember where I saw the list but there is one out there...found this: Disney Plus Has Removed Several Movies, and Subscribers Aren't Happy

Rich


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

More than a bit of talking out of both sides on Disney's part, in being very adamant on rollout that once content was added (like after current contracts had been exhausted) it would stay, and then refusing to admit by simply releasing a press release (like every other streaming service) adds/removals. Several removals I had in my saved section, and they are still listed but one doesn't find out they are gone until you try and play them.


----------

